# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.4. LG Factory Repair feature has been released!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.4 is out!  *LG Factory Repair feature has been released!*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.1.4 Release Notes: 
🐙 *Added LG Factory Repair feature!* ....You  can try to repair LG devices via eMMC by using original LG firmware *  («*.tot", "*.kdz" and "*.dz" versions of firmware are supported!). ....This  feature can be useful in case, if you haven’t got the working device to  prepare Repair file or haven’t got a chance to read out Full flash; or  device you want to repair currently is not supported. 
🐙 *Fixed and improved Content Extractor.* ....- Fixed GUI delay while analyzing contacts, SMS and pictures. ....- Fixed issue with contacts’ export to VCF file. ....- Increased stability of FS analysis. ....- Increased speed of FS reading and parsing directly from the device. 
🐙 *Added Win XP SP3 support (in test mode).* 
🐙 *Made some GUI changes.* 
🐙 *Updated repair file for LG LS991 (please re-download SRF file).* 
🐙 *All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)*  ** NOTE: not all versions of firmware contain necessary partitions for repairing! Try to write different firmware.*  
 [YOUTUBE]pGvVjqx_G0o[/YOUTUBE] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

